# CUPS cannot add printer

## pdr

I go to the Admin page, log in either as root or as a user that is in both the lp and lpadmin groups, and when I click on either Add Printer or Find New Printers, the page loads but looks identical to when you first go to Admin.

If I go to Manage Printers, some printers (I think they are from my 10.10.19.* subnet) are listed, but I need to add a printer from 10.10.16.* subnet.

Relevant parts from /etc/cups/cupsd.conf:

```

SystemGroup lpadmin

<Location /admin> (same for /admin/conf)

  Order allow,deny

  AuthType Default (default is defined as Basic)

  Require user @SYSTEM

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer ...>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow (also tried allow,deny)

  </Limit>

</Policy>

<Policy authenticated>

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer ...>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow (also tried allow,deny)

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

The system was up and working a while ago - but I might have replaced some /etc file(s) during an upgrade.

----------

## rainer

I have had many problems with CUPS over the years and found that BrowsePoll helped me in a situation that was somewhat similar to yours. Maybe worthwhile to check it out. From the CUPS manual:

 *Quote:*   

> Seeing Printers on Other Subnets
> 
> You can automatically access printers on other subnets by adding BrowsePoll lines to the cupsd.conf file on your local system. For a single server you can use the cupsctl command:
> 
> cupsctl BrowsePoll=server:port
> ...

 

Hope I'm not wasting your time,

Rainer

----------

